# Winamp Alternative



## Metalic (18. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Musik Player für Win 7. Habe in der letzten Zeit meine Musik immer über Steam gehört oder via Soundcloud. Gestern Abend nach meiner Shoppingtour durch die Mp3 Alben fiel mir dann auf, ich habe gar keinen Musik-Player auf der Platte. Und immer Steam dafür nutzen nervt auch.
Erste Wahl war für mich immer Winamp. Da Winamp offiziell ja eingestellt wurde, suche ich nun eine Alternative. In erster Linie da ich im Sommer auch Win 10 umsteigen möchte und ich dann etwas brauche was drauf läuft.
Was kann man da so empfehlen? Foobar hatte ich auch eine ganze Zeit, aber das Programm ist mir einfach viel zu umfangreich. Das ganze Drum-Herum brauche ich gar nicht und ich habe zu 99% eh nur Mp3 Dateien.

Wichtig wäre mir:
-Einfache Bedienung
-Übersichtliche Auflistung meiner kompletten Bibliothek
-Es sollte aktuell gehalten werden (bei Winamp kam gefühlt nur alle 10 Monate ein Update)
-Was besonders gut wäre, wenn das Programm die Möglichkeit bietet, meine CDs zu MP3 Dateien umzuwandeln damit ich sie direkt auf dem Rechner habe.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Mein Lieblingsprogramm dazu ist der Zune-Player von Microsoft. 
Leider ist dessen Weiterentwicklung aber, wie alles mit dem Namen, eingestellt worden. 
Ziemlich schade, denn er hat eine der ansprechendsten GUIs, simpel und nicht zu überladen, kann aber alles was man braucht. 
Zudem nutzt er in Windows offenbar das gleiche Interface wie der Media Player, wodurch die Multimediatasten aller Tastaturen unterstützt werden, automatisch die Bibliotheken kompatibel sind, etc.
Er kann auch CDs rippen (und als MS-Programm auch in lossless WMA    ),  und früher auch gleich die Synchronisation mit Handys und co übernehmen.  Aus unerfindlichen Gründen hat Microsoft das irgendwie einschlafen lassen ... 

GUI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten gibts im Moment wenig ...  Winamp ist fast unerreicht. 

VLC kann man tatsächlich auch Bibliotheken etc erstellen, wenn man will.   Ist trotzdem irgendwie unattraktiv. 


Spricht was dagegen, Winamp weiterzunutzen?


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2015)

Warum nicht einfach Winamp weiternutzen? Support im begrenzten Sinne gibt es ja durchaus noch, außerdem läuft es ja einwandfrei.


----------



## Metalic (18. Mai 2015)

Im Prinzip spricht nichts dagegen. Dachte mir nur, ich suche jetzt schon mal etwas Neues. Hätte ja sein könne, dass es da einen "Geheimtipp" derzeit gibt


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Nicht so wirklich ...   Irgendwie ist das Thema scheinbar aus der Mode gekommen. 

Ich würde Winamp weiternutzen.


----------



## Metalic (18. Mai 2015)

Ist schon installiert. Jetzt geht die Suche nach einem passenden Skin wieder los. Danke euch trotzdem


----------



## Kusanar (18. Mai 2015)

Hat denn jemand Winamp mit Win10 am laufen? Gibt es da bekannte Probleme und/oder Inkompatibilitäten?

Ich hab leider nur auf Arbeit ein Win10 System und da dieses für unsere internen Softwaretests reserviert ist, kann ich da kein Winamp drauf klatschen


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Versuch es sonst mit dem VLC Player, der spielt so gut wie alles ab und bei mir funktioniert der bei Windows 10.


----------



## ForenTroll (18. Mai 2015)

Habe seit einigen Monaten AIMP3 tagtäglich am laufen und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ist schon installiert. Jetzt geht die Suche nach einem passenden Skin wieder los. Danke euch trotzdem



Nutze selber seit etwa 10 Jahren den Playshade Skin:
PLAYshade download winamp skins

Find den eig. am besten, vll isser auch was für dich


----------



## jamie (18. Mai 2015)

AIMP hatte ich ach mal. Nutze aber seit längerer Zeit nur noch Foobar 

Super Player, die Oberfläche lässt sich den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen, sehr übersichtlich, viele Optionen, erweiterbar (z.B. mit einem DR-Meter), bekommt es im Gegensatz zum z.B. VLC-Player hin, FLACs vernünftig abzuspielen, usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nutze selber seit etwa 10 Jahren den Playshade Skin:
> PLAYshade download winamp skins
> 
> Find den eig. am besten, vll isser auch was für dich



Seit über 10 Jahren ?!   Wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig?

Und der Skin sieht irgendwie aus wie ein 90er Jahre Weltraum-Spiel


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2015)

Langweilig? Nö kein Stück, ich finde ihn einfach optimal und bin wunschlos zufrieden 
Find den halt übersichtlich und einfach zu lesen. Wirkt auch nicht so vollgestopft wie viele andere Skins


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt, abgesehen von den Hintergrundtexturen ist er sehr übersichtlich.

Ich glaube, ich bin der einzige Mensch auf der Welt der Zune als eigenständigen Player benutzt  
Irgendwie schade. Ohne weiteren Support wird der wohl auch nur noch bedingt lange leben ...


----------



## azzih (18. Mai 2015)

Itunes? Ist übersichtlich, bietet ne Menge Features und sieht schon ohne Skins etc. gut und modern aus. Einziger Nachteil ist das er beim ersten start ca. 3 Sekunden braucht um aufzugehn. CDs wandelt er auch direkt um auf wunsch, würde aber statt dem veralteten MP3 Format eher AAC/Mp4 nehmen, aber gut...


----------



## GrueneMelone (18. Mai 2015)

Foobar oder MediaMonkey. Ich muss sagen ich nutze mittlerweile seit ein paar Jahren Media Monkey und muss sagen, als Gesamtkonzept hat er mich am Meisten überzeugt. Foobar lässt sich aber auch schön anpassen.


----------



## vogelscheuche (18. Mai 2015)

Ganz klar Foobar. 

Edit: 
Was vom Klang richtig geil ist, aber auch nicht kostenlos: Native Instruments Traktor scratch pro


----------



## rtf (18. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze ebenfalls MediaMonkey, es ist übersichtlich und in der Gold Variante kann man wenn ich mich nicht täusche seine CDs in MP3 rippen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Itunes?



War das jetzt ironisch gemeint?


----------



## azzih (18. Mai 2015)

Nö Itunes ist gut, dieser stumpfe Apple und MS Hate ist lächerlich. Vor allem Winamp, lol das Ding ist tot und sieht aus als wäre es mit Turbo Pascal für MS Dos programmiert. Nichtmal ne optische Coveranzeige meiner Alben sondern ne Liste wie auf nem Taxchenrechner. Das Ding war 1998 mal gut, aber wie haben 2015 da darf ein Musikprogramm ruhig modern und hübsch aussehen. Foobar ist noch ganz gut neben Itunes und spielt auch brav alle gängigen Formate ab und sieht dabei noch schön aus.


----------



## JPW (18. Mai 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> AIMP hatte ich ach mal. Nutze aber seit längerer Zeit nur noch Foobar
> 
> Super Player, die Oberfläche lässt sich den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen, sehr übersichtlich, viele Optionen, erweiterbar (z.B. mit einem DR-Meter), bekommt es im Gegensatz zum z.B. VLC-Player hin, FLACs vernünftig abzuspielen, usw.


Ich habe keine Probleme Flac mit Vlc abzuspielen. 
Was meinst du?


----------



## jamie (18. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hängt das gerne mal.


----------



## dontrememberme (2. Juni 2015)

Gibt es eine Alternative zu Winamp, die Lyrics automatisch lädt? Die ganzen Online Dienste wie Metrolyrics, wo automatisch die aktuelle Liedzeile markiert wurde sind ja down. Bin schon länger auf der Suche finde aber nichts.


----------



## brazzjazz (5. Juni 2015)

dontrememberme schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Alternative zu Winamp, die Lyrics automatisch lädt? Die ganzen Online Dienste wie Metrolyrics, wo automatisch die aktuelle Liedzeile markiert wurde sind ja down. Bin schon länger auf der Suche finde aber nichts.


Jaa, MusicBee. Ob das integriert ist, oder mit Plugins geht, weiß ich nicht so genau. Hab's aber eben per Google nochmal verifiziert.


----------



## red_hammer (21. August 2015)

Foobar2000.

Momentan wohl die beste Kombination aus Funktionsvielfalt und Einfachheit.


----------

